# Edema!! Help!



## Adam_david (May 3, 2014)

Ok I'm on cjc no dac & ghrp 2 & 6 (alternating the two). I'm doing 100 mcg of each about 5 times a day. I'm also taking igf-1 lr3 at 60 mcg a day.
My ankles have continues to swell to where now I can't see my ankle bone.  I skipped today. Hoping it would help but so far nothing.  What can I do to make it go away?


----------



## dorian777 (May 3, 2014)

Drop it down to 2-3 times per day.


----------



## Adam_david (May 3, 2014)

Anything I can do to make it go away NOW? Lol I haven't dosed today at all but it hasn't gone down at all


----------



## Adam_david (May 3, 2014)

And about how much GH does this combo release?


----------



## *Bio* (May 4, 2014)

Other than stopping all together or using a diuretic (which I wouldn't recommend), not sure what to tell you.  If it were me, I would stop all together and see how long it takes to go down.  Then restart and use 2 to 3 times a day like dorian777 suggested.

How long have you been using the two?


----------



## Adam_david (May 4, 2014)

Between a month and a half and 2 months. 
I'm really curious as to how much gh the combo releases. I can't seem to find an answer


----------



## dorian777 (May 4, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Between a month and a half and 2 months.
> I'm really curious as to how much gh the combo releases. I can't seem to find an answer



Well obviously they are working. GH causes the same thing if you use too much. Always start off light and work your way up. Like first thing in the morning, after your workout, and before bed. That's how your body works. Try that...after you take a break first.


----------



## Adam_david (May 4, 2014)

Just curious.  Why do u recommend not taking a diuretic?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 4, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Well obviously they are working. GH causes the same thing if you use too much. Always start off light and work your way up. Like first thing in the morning, after your workout, and before bed. That's how your body works. Try that...after you take a break first.



x2 But I would do pre workout.



Adam_david said:


> Just curious.  Why do u recommend not taking a diuretic?



They aren't great for you and some can be very dangerous.

Now regarding the 1st post that is very probable when you have so much gh in your system. You are dosing ghrp 2/6 5 times daily so it's common sense to me. Drop to 3 injs per day.

You need to start drinking more water too. Do some cardio if you aren't already. Avoid high sodium foods and start eating foods that have a natural diuretic action such as celery, lettuce, carrots, onion, asparagus, tomato and cucumber. B Vitamins are also good for water retention. Obviously the foods won't get rid of gh related water retention but they will help.

For drinks you want to be drinking lots of dandelion tea and/or coffee.


----------



## Adam_david (May 5, 2014)

I have a diuretic from walmart. All ibis is caffeine anhydrous.  My feet and ankles are in bad shape.  Does this ever just go away or is it something u have to battle the entire time?


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 5, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> I have a diuretic from walmart. All ibis is caffeine anhydrous.  My feet and ankles are in bad shape.  Does this ever just go away or is it something u have to battle the entire time?



Lower the dose and take the steps I mentioned and it will go away. Then you can add in a 4th dose and see how you respond. If you don't change anything then nothing will change.


----------



## Adam_david (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok so I think I figured out the cause of the edema. It's the igf-1 lr3. I never stopped the cjc & ghrp but it went away about the time I stopped the igf-1 lr3.  Now I'm on my next run of igf-1 lr3 and bumped up to 100mcg ed from 80 and the edema is back in full force.  I'm combating it with over the counter diuretics but it's a constant thing. Has anyone else had this exp with igf-1 lr3?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2014)

With your edema whats bloodpressure.  Is edema at calves , ankles both legs.?  100mcg is a good dose ..ive used 20 mcg and seen great results at a site.   How are you taking it.  ?


----------



## Adam_david (Jun 9, 2014)

Haven't checked my blood pressure but will do ASAP. The edema is in my feet, ankles, hands and a little in my face. Since I'm using the LR3 I'm taking it subq once a day.


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 9, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Just curious.  Why do u recommend not taking a diuretic?





Adam_david said:


> I have a diuretic from walmart. All ibis is caffeine anhydrous.  My feet and ankles are in bad shape.  Does this ever just go away or is it something u have to battle the entire time?



Hey AD, a diuretic isn't the answer because its effect is only temporary.  You need to the root of the problem and cut back the dose of the offending product.  Le us know how it goes!


----------



## Z28 (Jun 9, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Ok so I think I figured out the cause of the edema. It's the igf-1 lr3. I never stopped the cjc & ghrp but it went away about the time I stopped the igf-1 lr3.  Now I'm on my next run of igf-1 lr3 and bumped up to 100mcg ed from 80 and the edema is back in full force.  I'm combating it with over the counter diuretics but it's a constant thing. Has anyone else had this exp with igf-1 lr3?



I dont get it, you asked everyones opinion they said to lower the dosing and stop and you didnt stop. 
You figured out your issue was the lr3 so you do it again but even more this time.
Everyone said to not use diuretic but you have.

Why ask for opinions? 
I think you know what the issues are, dont worry you will not loose your gains if you stop these peps. We all are wacky like that.
Go check you BP and get your health in order man. Its not worth the issues mentally and physicllay!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2014)

Adam you are just doing ifg1lr3 and thats it correct?   Try doing 20mcg at site intermuscular with a 5/8 slin pin..  ive used a bunch of lr3 and yet to see edema.  Your lr3 is reconned with acetic acid and refridgerated correct?

Other questions.  Do you drink plenty of water. Vit c is a great pisser at 2000mg a day.. dandelion root extract, horsetail herb, are good diuretics too , but it sounds more of  an allergic reaction type issue.  Keep filling us in. Im curious..thks.


----------



## Adam_david (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm using cjc no dac with ghrp 2 and igf-1 lr3. And I'm currently on cycle too. I drink a crap load of water!!! But the more I drink the more I swell. I'm having to take a diuretic and stay away from all liquids for a day to make it go down. Them it takes a little while to swell back up a couple days then I have to make it go away. It doesn't do it so bad when I use clen and sweat real bad but it's still present


----------



## Adam_david (Jun 9, 2014)

And yes acetic acid and in the fridge


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 10, 2014)

Check bp im curious.   Thanks.


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 10, 2014)

AD, check BP like IB said and cut back on the water for a couple of days...Water is important, but give your kidneys a break if they're not keeping up!


----------

